# Low mileage, minters, fully restored cars, let's see em!!



## Suberman

There is a thread about high mileage and or old cars, so this is sorta the opposite of that.

So let's see those low mileage, fully restored, concours or just incredibly mint cars.

I posted a thread like this in a few other forums but have only received very few responses. I guess they may be hiding here. 

So whip off those car covers and show off your garage queens! :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225

Well plenty of people on here know my Megane 225. Owned her from new, never intended for it to be a garage queen but was a weekend/fair weather car from day one and ended up with a runabout fairly soon after buying it.

Some may think it's an odd car to preserve but it's actually one of only 250 'Inferno' two door RS Meganes and 1 of 44 with factory fitted Xenons headlights. Rare in it's own way! haha

Anyway it's a 2006 RenaultSport Megane 225 with 3,250 miles on the clock.


----------



## Suberman

Stunning car Alex. 7 years - 3250 miles. The weather must be bad almost during the entire 7 years. :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma

I like these threads. Mine is not that old or that new, might need to start a thread " old ish and a bit tatty", mine would fit in a treat lol


----------



## Alex_225

Suberman said:


> Stunning car Alex. 7 years - 3250 miles. The weather must be bad almost during the entire 7 years. :lol:


Well it went from fair weather to when I got round to it. For the first year of it's life I used a car cover and it stayed on the driveway between uses.

Once I moved into my own place and had a garage, I've only taxed it for 6 months of the year and due to doing our house up as well as the Twingo 133 and unexpected Clio 172 project, the Megane has been left stored. Not to worry though it has a breathable cover, it's on rubber floor tiles in a dry garage.


----------



## evobaz

How low are we talking for low mileage? 

My 2001 Evo has done 39k. Its pretty low, not restored or concourse but its very tidy for its age. Spends most if its life in a dehumidified garage and will be wrapped up in an Airchamber in the garage this winter. It defo gets used though so not quite a garage queen. At 500+ bhp it gets driven hard when it does come out.

Editted to add - just seen the post above and THAT is low lol.


----------



## Mean & clean

Does my car qualify for this thread? 

Owned by me from new now 10 years old, averaged 5700 miles per year, mint condition, never goes out in the wet or during winter. It is a garage queen and it is a bit of an uncommon choice to preserve.

Lightly modified, and decent performance, but it's nothing flash.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kiashuma

Mean & clean said:


> Does my car qualify for this thread?
> 
> Owned by me from new now 10 years old, averaged 5700 miles per year, mint condition, never goes out in the wet or during winter. It is a garage queen and it is a bit of an uncommon choice to preserve.
> 
> Lightly modified, and decent performance, but it's nothing flash.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Having seen previous pic of it a big YES from me :thumb:


----------



## Andyg_TSi

This isn't mine, its a car that someone who lives near me has.

Austin Allegro estate from the 70's, only comes out in dry weather. must be close to being the only Allegro left?????

this is the only pic I have of it, was up for sale this summer


----------



## GarveyVW

^^ A 1977 Austin Allegro SDL, haven't seen one of those for many years. There are 52 left that are roadworthy.


----------



## Andyg_TSi

Only 52 :doublesho wow


----------



## Suberman

evobaz said:


> How low are we talking for low mileage?
> 
> My 2001 Evo has done 39k. Its pretty low, not restored or concourse but its very tidy for its age. Spends most if its life in a dehumidified garage and will be wrapped up in an Airchamber in the garage this winter. It defo gets used though so not quite a garage queen. At 500+ bhp it gets driven hard when it does come out.
> 
> Editted to add - just seen the post above and THAT is low lol.


Hi mate. In my mind, 3k miles per year would be low. But as the thread is really about anything that is kept immaculate.

That said, 39k from a 2001 car IS low. :thumb: Post up some pics buddy.


----------



## evobaz

Suberman said:


> Hi mate. In my mind, 3k miles per year would be low. But as the thread is really about anything that is kept immaculate.
> 
> That said, 39k from a 2001 car IS low. :thumb: Post up some pics buddy.


Here's a couple of pics in various different guises.



Its had a few set of wheels over the years

Current wheels - Compomotive MO's


Speedline Turinis









Ultralite A-Tech's


----------



## BoostJunky86




----------



## s29nta

BoostJunky86 said:


>


:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie: nuff said


----------



## Scrim-1-

Wow what a mint cossie!


----------



## 636

My mates mk2 turbo (destroys everything) and my Ninja 636 both are minters (in my opinion)


----------



## Suberman

Lovely EVO there. :argie:

I think the Compomotives look best. :thumb:

Wow! That Cossie! Looks like it had a bare shell restoration from the looks of that undercarriage? 

Keep them coming. :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

Whilst Pugly has 138k on the clock its actually low mileage if you factor into it that she is 25 years old...

Works out at just over 5.5k miles a year!


----------



## scratcher

^^ That's what I go with on my Renault 5's mileage. 131k in 27 years. It done 38 miles between MOT's last year :lol: sadly it's not a patch on the condition of your 205. That's truly stunning!


----------



## BoostJunky86

Suberman said:


> Lovely EVO there. :argie:
> 
> I think the Compomotives look best. :thumb:
> 
> Wow! That Cossie! Looks like it had a bare shell restoration from the looks of that undercarriage?
> 
> Keep them coming. :thumb:


Yep


----------



## magpieV6

My 2005 Clio V6

Had her since March 2009, she's on 27,000 and had the engine out once already for the cambelt, and soon again in 2 years ! She needs the front end spraying, once thats been refreshed she will be better than new


----------



## MEH4N

not mine but a friends 1985 Series 1 anniversary RS Turbo which I helped clean. Im in love with this car, just done 19k


----------



## steveineson

GarveyVW said:


> ^^ A 1977 Austin Allegro SDL, haven't seen one of those for many years. There are 52 left that are roadworthy.


That's amazing, I didn't think there were that many to start with! :lol:


----------



## steveineson

The Cossie looks cleaner underneath than most cars do on top, absolutely amazing.:thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat

magpieV6 said:


> My 2005 Clio V6
> 
> Had her since March 2009, she's on 27,000 and had the engine out once already for the cambelt, and soon again in 2 years ! She needs the front end spraying, once thats been refreshed she will be better than new


Clever use of the sign-post there, Dawn - at least no-one gets to park too close to you on one side........


----------



## GarveyVW

steveineson said:


> That's amazing, I didn't think there were that many to start with! :lol:


Out of the 28 different models of Allegro that were built a total of 182 are left that are licenced. The SDL 1300 model that is pictured has the most with 52. In the last 3 months the Allegro count has gone up by five, so some people are putting them back on the road!!


----------



## johnsastra16v

Here's mine...










she's also regrettably for sale now
http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...stra-mk3-gsi-16v-----------------1992/1632424


----------



## Suberman

nick_mcuk said:


> Whilst Pugly has 138k on the clock its actually low mileage if you factor into it that she is 25 years old...
> 
> Works out at just over 5.5k miles a year!


Low mileage or not, Pugly definitely deserves a spot here for being one of the nicest 205s i've seen. :thumb:


----------



## Suberman

johnsastra16v said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's also regrettably for sale now
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifi...stra-mk3-gsi-16v-----------------1992/1632424


Reminds me of mine. Had one many years ago. Still miss it. Although mine wasn't in half the condition of yours.


----------



## Suberman

Stunning Clio V6 magpie! :argie::argie::argie:

Do they require a cambelt change every 2 years? That soon for so little mileage clocked?


----------



## CJC

My Type R


----------



## magpieV6

Suberman said:


> Stunning Clio V6 magpie! :argie::argie::argie:
> 
> Do they require a cambelt change every 2 years? That soon for so little mileage clocked?


Cheers mate :thumb:

Its every 5 years regardless of milage. I think mine was done on 17,000 miles. Better to be safe than sorry, be silly to risk it.


----------



## moonstone mo

My daily donkey


----------



## gatman

He'll yeah, that's lovely and original


----------



## s29nta

moonstone mo said:


> My daily donkey


Some donkey:lol: that's one nice sapphire:thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW

> My daily donkey


Yes right!!
A top quality, early nineties beauty


----------



## GSD

Why quote all the pictures ?


----------



## moonstone mo

s29nta said:


> Some donkey:lol: that's one nice sapphire:thumb:


lol cheers..gets called alot of names,thats one of the nicer ones



GarveyVW said:


> Yes right!!
> A top quality, early nineties beauty


Yup thats right!,rain,sun,snow..cheers:thumb:


----------



## Suberman

Very very nice and original Cossie Moonstone Mo. :argie:

It's daily driven?


----------



## mrjohn

Here are some pictures of the most rare car i have ever owned. 
Porsche 964 C2 1992, 1 owner, 27000km, like new, never repainted, never driven with shoes or in rain. All history, order form, books saved.

I hope you like her  :car:


how to screenshot on windows 7


screencast


screen capture windows 7


jpg images


screen shot on a pc


print screen


screen shot on windows


capture


screen shot in windows


capture screen


image hosting 15mb


image hosting over 2mb


screen capture


image hosting over 2mb


screen capture freeware


----------



## buckrogers21stc

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Ah yes you must be Minty Mc Mintington from mintsvilleton upon mintshire.


----------



## Suberman

Mrjohn, please post updated pictures. Not ones taken in 1992. 

That is absolutely stunning!!!:argie: Has it been out of your driveway? Looks like the 27000km were put on from shifting the car round your driveway. It looks like it just came out of the factory. :doublesho


----------



## Hugo

My 1998 Rover Mini Cooper with 1380cc engine. Around 37.5k miles.


----------



## moonstone mo

Suberman said:


> Very very nice and original Cossie Moonstone Mo. :argie:
> 
> It's daily driven?


Cheers dude,it is mate..when it aint broken:lol:


----------



## moonstone mo

Jeesus christ that porka is epic!!! Credit it to ya mate.


----------



## DW58

Gorgeous MrJohn.


----------



## Simpkins

After seeing some of the other cars in this tread, I'm not sure that my ST is up to scratch, however it is low mileage.
5 years old, 13,000 miles




























My first post. Done.


----------



## Suberman

Thanks for sharing guys. :thumb: Keep them coming. 

Very clean Mini there Hugo. :thumb:

Thanks for sharing Simpkins.


----------



## Suberman

moonstone mo said:


> Cheers dude,it is mate..when it aint broken:lol:


I have no idea how you keep it so clean and original if it's daily driven. It doesn't look like it's been used much to be honest.

Take it it's often broken then? :lol:


----------



## ChrisJD

There are some stunning cars within this thread, credit to all the owners:thumb:

A few of mine, owned from new, all original paintwork and with now just over 11k miles on the clock.














































Chris.


----------



## moonstone mo

Suberman said:


> I have no idea how you keep it so clean and original if it's daily driven. It doesn't look like it's been used much to be honest.
> 
> Take it it's often broken then? :lol:


Haha..touch would shes been well behaved as of late bar a little elecrical issue!
It hates being parked up and thats when it spits its dummy out..jus try and keep on top it as much as i can tbh and top up on lsp:thumb:


----------



## Mean & clean

I'll try not to bombard the thread with pics, but here is my MG I've owned it from new and it's covered 57'000 miles in 10 years. I guess that is low for it's age.















Thanks for looking


----------



## Smithyc1987

Dtunning colour and paint looks very good.


----------



## k9vnd

One of mine, just sold it last year Vauxhall astra coupe bertone edition although tastefully modified with lamborgini gallerado alloys and weitec coilovers with a scorpion full system I owned this since new so it was 13yrs old and 134 thousand on clock bought it for 16k and sold for 4.5k.All original paintwork bar the front bumper was redone.
WHY O WHY did I sell this car!!! miss it so much.


----------



## vaughanmc

A few pictures of my restored and show winning Nova Sport

It was restored by its previous owner from Northern Ireland and won a Cup/Trophy at VBOA Billing 2010 and was also featured in Total Vauxhall magazine in 2010!

I picked it up in May after looking for one for many years;





I am slowly putting it back to original for the 2014 shows;


----------



## Snowy172

not quite a minter but not bad for a daily i try my best lol only done 49k so its low millage for its age


----------



## PerryGunn

Alpina Roadster S Lux #320 in Hellrot, 2005 with 37k miles

One of 373 built, 167 in RHD for UK


----------



## Suberman

Lovely colour there Mean and Clean. The green really pops out at you! :thumb:

Bet that Nova makes some noise! :driver: More pictures when you're putting that Nova back to standard Vaughanmc. 

Stunning Alpina mate. :thumb:

Some really nice cars there fellas! :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge

My 1998 328i.

Only done 97k which for its age is nothing. Imo it's low mileage but not quite the minter I want it to be yet.


----------



## marksnoop

My M reg corsa gsi 55000 miles.


----------



## vaughanmc

Suberman said:


> Bet that Nova makes some noise! :driver: More pictures when you're putting that Nova back to standard Vaughanmc.


Yes it does make some racket, it goes great for what it is like 

Here's some more pictures if you're interested (Steering wheel now replaced with original item)



Then with it's 2 mates in Alnwick this year;


----------



## Suberman

Very nice and proper old school too. :thumb:

What sort of power does she make with that set up? I see twin carbs and various tasty bits. 

I used to have a Mk3 Astra GSI with the redtop, but am not too familiar with these Novas.


----------



## vaughanmc

It has a Steven Gault built 1300 8v which is taken out to 1400. High Lift Cam, 4/1 manifold, full stainless system, competition T40's, Solid Lifters, Pocketed Pistons, CR gearbox and all the wee trick 8v bits (Don't know 100% the full spec) but it was RR'd at 119 BHP a couple of years back but the engine needs a wee bit of TLC now

It blue smokes a bit under hard acceleration (Stem Seals we reckon) and there is slight oil in the coolant and down on compression on Cylinders 1 & 2 (We reckon Head Gasket on the way out) But even with that, the wee car still pulls hard and goes like f*ck for being a wee 1300 like!


----------



## TJenkos

Here's my 2004 VX220 Turbo, currently sitting at 22k miles


----------



## G105ALY

Our 2004 BMW X5 4.8is, currently registering 29,000 miles:










My 2005 Porsche Boxster, currently registering 36,000 miles:










Aly


----------



## Jack

My Corrado VR6 LHD, 22 years old and 101k on the clock, just over 4.5k a year


----------



## steveo1986

Love the Corrado VR6, they still look as good as any new car!


----------



## Samba1360

Here is my 30 year old Samba, it still has all the factor applied paint and panels, it still has it's original tyres, (they still pass the MoT, and are crack free, as the car never sees daylight), I'm currently looking for some 1983 air for them.
To date the car has covered 4,645 miles of which I've done just over 1,800 in 17 years.
My problem is coping with '80's build and fit quality compared with re-build and re-sprayed cars, still I've done quite well in various concourse events over the years.


----------



## GTIRed

*MkV GTI*

Owned this from new in 2006. Just about to turn 12k.

Only covered 700 miles in the last 6 years, basically for its service and MOT.

This was just after Clark did his magic on it. Had to wait almost a week for a dry day to drive it home !!!!!!


----------



## Porkypig

mrjohn said:


> Here are some pictures of the most rare car i have ever owned.
> Porsche 964 C2 1992, 1 owner, 27000km, like new, never repainted, never driven with shoes or in rain. All history, order form, books saved.
> 
> I hope you like her  :car:
> 
> image hosting over 2mb
> 
> 
> screen capture freeware


Like her!!!! That my freind is OCD car porn, I LOVE HER!!!!! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## chefy

Some really nice low milers here, a friend of mine has an 86 Capri 280 Brooklands with less than 4000 miles, sorry but I've no pics, I'm supposed to be going to see him at w/e to take some pics as he wants to sell it, but it is immaculate, original tyres, even still has some pre-delivery wax under the bonnet !!


----------



## Suberman

chefy said:


> Some really nice low milers here, a friend of mine has an 86 Capri 280 Brooklands with less than 4000 miles, sorry but I've no pics, I'm supposed to be going to see him at w/e to take some pics as he wants to sell it, but it is immaculate, original tyres, even still has some pre-delivery wax under the bonnet !!


That is crazy.

4000 miles after 27 years!

Although i'm always impressed with low mileage mint cars, at some point it makes you wonder if it is a bit silly to absolutely not use the car for fear of clocking up mileage.

.....unless you have 2. 1 for collection. Or it's kept purely for investment.


----------



## chefy

Suberman said:


> That is crazy.
> 
> 4000 miles after 27 years!
> 
> Although i'm always impressed with low mileage mint cars, at some point it makes you wonder if it is a bit silly to absolutely not use the car for fear of clocking up mileage.
> 
> .....unless you have 2. 1 for collection. Or it's kept purely for investment.


Thing is, believe it or not, but he is the 4th owner !!! He's only had it for about a year & half and has showed it quite a lot this year.
I'm same, why have a car and not enjoy driving it ? !!


----------



## jenks

GTIRed said:


> Owned this from new in 2006. Just about to turn 12k.
> 
> Only covered 700 miles in the last 6 years, basically for its service and MOT.
> 
> This was just after Clark did his magic on it. Had to wait almost a week for a dry day to drive it home !!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 34826


Nice looking car but I really can't see the point in having a modern car and only doing 2 miles a week in it


----------



## CrispyL

My Corrado VR6, 1995 and just touched 67K miles

















And my new BBS RS301's, 20 years old and have covered 0 miles, never been on a car and the valves are still shrink wrapped to the packing.


----------



## Suberman

That Corrado looks amazing! :argie: Especially so with 67k. 

Has it been restored? 

Those are some nice wheels as well. :thumb: Must be a fan of mesh wheels eh?


----------



## Jack

Stunning Corrado and the perfect wheels. I so want 301's, if your ever selling...


----------



## carrera2s

Porkypig said:


> Like her!!!! That my freind is OCD car porn, I LOVE HER!!!!! :argie::argie::argie:


Wow!! Love a 911 :thumb:


----------



## CrispyL

Suberman said:


> That Corrado looks amazing! :argie: Especially so with 67k.
> 
> Has it been restored?
> 
> Those are some nice wheels as well. :thumb: Must be a fan of mesh wheels eh?


No its original paint. I've been restoring the underneath over the winter months so its becoming like new under there.


----------



## Graeme1

My 1970 Vauxhall Viva HB.

Only covered 68k. Pretty good nick for its age imo won't see slot of newer cars around in nearly 44 years.


----------



## Antalyalogy

My 2009 May Peugeot 207 RC Flame Red ...Just only 29.000 km




































































































My house :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ibiza55

*Puggy 308sw*

Sorry no pics but my 59 plate Puegeot 308sw has just ticked over 10, 000 miles I guess thats low for a 4 year old car?


----------



## busterbulldog

Graeme1 said:


> My 1970 Vauxhall Viva HB.
> 
> Only covered 68k. Pretty good nick for its age imo won't see slot of newer cars around in nearly 44 years.


That is lovely,theres a lot of American influence in it too..Dodge ish maybe.


----------



## TonyH38

Some lovely cars there congratulations to all the owners.


----------



## Jack

Two very nice cars there. Love the mk2


----------



## rixis

Integra :argie:


----------



## iPlod999

My 1992 205 1.9 GTI on 96,000 miles.

Both of these pictures have been chosen to appear in the Peugeot Sport 2014 calender.


----------



## liam1

my 93 n/a supra 80k on the clock,


----------



## rhyst

Great cars guys


----------



## Deniance

oh no, what have you done to that poor supra, jesus wept, you do know max power has now ceased trading.................but it is super clean though fair play


----------



## angel1449

here is my vectra and im only posting her up as shes a rare one, infact shes 1 of 2 ever made in xp nav guise in this colour


----------



## Matty77

What a blast from the past! Takes me back to my youth when there were plenty of Agros on the road.


----------



## angel1449

any more?


----------



## ROMEYR32

Here`s my offering :

110k nut and bolt rebuild - 91 H series 2 RS turbo.







And MK 5 R32, one of the last off the production line. 5,200 miles from new.


----------



## MurphysLaw

Wonder does this beast qualify?

My 1979 Ford Capri 3.0S - around 50K on the clock so thats around 1500 miles per year.











Would love to hear comments!


----------



## s29nta

That Capri sir is awesome :thumb:


----------



## hibberd

MurphysLaw said:


> Wonder does this beast qualify?
> 
> My 1979 Ford Capri 3.0S - around 50K on the clock so thats around 1500 miles per year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to hear comments!


has to be one of the finest capris I have ever seen..better than the day it left the factory..stunning piece of work. Wonderful to see..thanks


----------



## SteveTDCi

s29nta said:


> That Capri sir is awesome :thumb:


That's an understatement, that Capri is the mutts nuts


----------



## BoostJunky86

Agreed!!!


----------



## MurphysLaw

SteveTDCi said:


> That's an understatement, that Capri is the mutts nuts





BoostJunky86 said:


> Agreed!!!


Thanks very much guys


----------



## chefy

Absolutely stunning Capri Murphy - love Capri's, I very very nearly bought 280 Brooklands about 2 months ago - still kinda wish I had


----------



## S40

Here's mine, 2004 Volvo S40 1.9D with a genuine 27,400 miles on the clock:


----------



## Ben H

My 9 year old Clio 182 cup which I have owned from new and now has 20800 miles on the clock. Rarely used, garaged, and currently sorned over winter. The only imperfections which I will sort next spring are the aircon needs regassing and one of the wheels has a minor scuff where it brushed a wall when I had the wheel off to get a puncture fixed. Aside from that it is mint


----------



## Ben H

Love the Capri 3.0s, same as the ones they thrashed around in in the professionals


----------



## Christian6984

Ben H said:


> My 9 year old Clio 182 cup which I have owned from new and now has 20800 miles on the clock. Rarely used, garaged, and currently sorned over winter. The only imperfections which I will sort next spring are the aircon needs regassing and one of the wheels has a minor scuff where it brushed a wall when I had the wheel off to get a puncture fixed. Aside from that it is mint


Doubt there will be many with this low miles now


----------



## ChrisEG6

My EG6 SiR II Honda Civic, the car is a japanese import from 1994 almost 20 years old and covered 70K miles from new.

3500 miles a year from new


----------



## Chri5

My Ph1 Vectra GSI No 0392


----------



## makelja

Here is my 2004 A3 3.2 quattro.
It has 90k km on the meter.



















These are the summer wheels I got in August, so the A8 replicas went to another person.
Sorry, but it is dirty in this picture.










Here with the winterwheels.


----------



## Wez flack

Hi,

Some pics of my Tornado Red R32. 34,000 Miles nearly


----------



## roelliwohde

Here are some pics of my Renault 5 GT Turbo:

1985
pearl white
about 150.000km

in original condition / no tuning























































Hope you like it!


----------



## S40

Wez flack said:


> Hi,
> 
> Some pics of my Tornado Red R32. 34,000 Miles nearly


Wow! I've always been looking at R32s. Yours is a beauty! :thumb::buffer: Ever planning to sell? When you do PM me!

Thanks!


----------



## Luke-Avfc

roelliwohde said:


> Hope you like it!


Love It - Amazing original example :argie:


----------



## [email protected]

My metro GTI 16v SPI 91k on clock.

Was in same family and garaged all it's life full history up until 3 years ago when I purchased her and is currently tucked up under her fleece blankets in the garage for the winter.

In mint condition and standard. Was hoping to do the usual mods and whack a cage in, but she's just too nice to mess with.

Only got the one pic on my work pc so will upload more later. Hope you like


----------



## [email protected]

Not sure why it's showing as a link and not a viewable pic...

:newbie: alert!


----------



## Naranto

SAAB 99T
2 door model
1 of 200 made in black
Original owner.


----------



## Ben H

Beautiful SAAB there


----------



## s29nta

How nice is that saab:thumb:


----------



## makelja

Is the Saab made in Finland?


----------



## Suberman

ROMEYR32 said:


> Here`s my offering :
> 
> 110k nut and bolt rebuild - 91 H series 2 RS turbo.


Your car totally deserves to be here fella! I followed your restoration thread and am absolutely in love with your car. :argie:



MurphysLaw said:


> Wonder does this beast qualify?
> 
> My 1979 Ford Capri 3.0S - around 50K on the clock so thats around 1500 miles per year.
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to hear comments!


That absolutely qualifies mate!!! That is an amazing car in an equally amazing condition. Those tartan seats. :argie::thumb:


----------



## Suberman

roelliwohde said:


> Here are some pics of my Renault 5 GT Turbo:
> 
> 1985
> pearl white
> about 150.000km
> 
> in original condition / no tuning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!


Very nice and original Renault. Keep her well. :thumb:



Naranto said:


> SAAB 99T
> 2 door model
> 1 of 200 made in black
> Original owner.


Looks brand new! Was it restored or has it been like that since day one?


----------



## murkeywaters

Go on then I'll join in, nice to see some 80's 90's classics from my era so here is mine.

E30 M3, 1987 - 82,000 miles 100% original down to the tape player headset!! thing is I have only done 4000 miles in the last 15 years..criminal I know but just been busy with other things and time fly's..


----------



## CTSCraig

^^^ incredible car!


----------



## Brad-ST

That e30 is gorgeous! Same with the escort and Capri!


----------



## adamb87

love that m3


----------



## jeff t

*volvo 46gle*

Had from 4 months old 68000mls. unrestored


----------



## Hewitt44

There are some lovely cars in this thread!!


----------



## taz007

I felt this deserved a showing. This car belongs to a pals old work colleague. A barn find and a half. Enjoy


----------



## murkeywaters

^^^ WOW, wouldn't mind finding something like this, there mega money..


----------



## Suberman

murkeywaters said:


> Go on then I'll join in, nice to see some 80's 90's classics from my era so here is mine.
> 
> E30 M3, 1987 - 82,000 miles 100% original down to the tape player headset!! thing is I have only done 4000 miles in the last 15 years..criminal I know but just been busy with other things and time fly's..


Still one of the best M cars ever. :thumb:

If you do the math, 4000 miles in 15 years, that's approximately 0.7 miles per day if you start it up everyday! :doublesho I'm quite sure that 4000 miles came from shifting the car around the garage. :lol:


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Wez flack said:


> Hi,
> 
> Some pics of my Tornado Red R32. 34,000 Miles nearly


I love that! WOW. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Suberman

jeff t said:


> Had from 4 months old 68000mls. unrestored


Looks brand new! How often do you clean the engine bay and undercarriage?



taz007 said:


> I felt this deserved a showing. This car belongs to a pals old work colleague. A barn find and a half. Enjoy


That's a proper barn find! :doublesho:thumb:

How long did the restoration take? Any links to the project thread? Would be interesting to see the progress.


----------



## murkeywaters

Suberman said:


> Still one of the best M cars ever. :thumb:
> 
> If you do the math, 4000 miles in 15 years, that's approximately 0.7 miles per day if you start it up everyday! :doublesho I'm quite sure that 4000 miles came from shifting the car around the garage. :lol:


Thanks, they are great cars, I have been told that I change when I drive the M3..apparently I have a "look" in my eyes!! whatever that means :doublesho 

I bought the M3 with 72000 on the clock in 1998 did 6000 miles in the first year as it was a everyday car then bought a runabout to drive in winter, it stayed in the garage and I moved 15 miles away from where the garage was and that's how its been up until the last few years.

I now have a house with garage so lots of little jobs to do on the car and hopefully have it on the road in the spring.
Since owing this car I have moved 3 times and selling it would have helped financially every time but I just couldn't bring myself to do it...funny how cars become part of you.


----------



## RICH2508

Had this for 25yrs, totally original - just got it out of the garage today for the first time in 14 years now plan to get it back on the road.


----------



## murkeywaters

RICH2508 said:


> Had this for 25yrs, totally original - just got it out of the garage today for the first time in 14 years now plan to get it back on the road.


That is a beauty..and worth a few quid to now..


----------



## Doug_M

RICH2508 said:


> Had this for 25yrs, totally original - just got it out of the garage today for the first time in 14 years now plan to get it back on the road.


I want this so bad! Id keep it in a garage but believe me id use it on the dry summer days :doublesho

Lovely.

How much??


----------



## CrispyL

RICH2508 said:


> Had this for 25yrs, totally original - just got it out of the garage today for the first time in 14 years now plan to get it back on the road.


More pictures please, absolute beauty!!


----------



## RICH2508

CrispyL said:


> More pictures please, absolute beauty!!


Not got many more, the link below might work, once I have got the mechanicals sorted it will have a proper clean. This was before I really got into detailing - it used to be cleaned with one of those cheap sponge things and dried off with a piece of old goat skin. Really looking forward to seeing what I can do now.

http://vwgolfmk1.org.uk/forum/index...d=projects/your-mk1-golfs_2/campaign-woken-up


----------



## mechrepairs

That golfs amazing.

It's like putting a golf gti of three years old away now and coming back to it in 14 years, can you imagine it would get the same reaction?

Carl


----------



## taz007

Suberman said:


> Looks brand new! How often do you clean the engine bay and undercarriage?
> 
> That's a proper barn find! :doublesho:thumb:
> 
> How long did the restoration take? Any links to the project thread? Would be interesting to see the progress.


Sorry dude thats all the pics i was sent, i dont even know if there is a thread about it or if the owner is on any forums. I will try find out.


----------



## Wez flack

Amazing mate


----------



## Kiashuma

Its not mint, (yet :lol but is only on 32k and a 1983 model


----------



## MEH4N

Kiashuma said:


> Its not mint, (yet :lol but is only on 32k and a 1983 model


Saw one of these at the post office yesterday. Same colour too.


----------



## jeff t

Suberman said:


> Looks brand new! How often do you clean the engine bay and undercarriage?
> 
> That's a proper barn find! :doublesho:thumb:
> 
> How long did the restoration take? Any links to the project thread? Would be interesting to see the progress.


Cheers, have a mega clean before any shows and I go to about 6/8 shows a year,then have a good clean before putting away for winter.


----------



## Snelly

I have a sapphire black bmw 330i m sport 2003 with 34k on it il post some pictures of black beauty


----------



## rapala

Had my Astra VXR Nurburgring since new.Got it july 2008 and its got just under 16,000 miles on it.


----------



## Kiashuma

MEH4N said:


> Saw one of these at the post office yesterday. Same colour too.


Cool don't see many (any :lol up my way at all :thumb:


----------



## rtjc

Loving that mk1 GTi!


----------



## Swingminx

Hi there! My name is Per and im from Sweden.
My first post on this forum.
I have a 1989 Mazda RX7 with 140.000 kilometers. All stock except a KN airfilter, and racing beat catback


----------



## Suberman

That's lovely!:argie: Don't see many of them about.


----------



## JBirchy

My Father-In-Law has just bought this 9 year old Aston Martin DB9 Volante. One owner from new, full AM history with a stamp in the book every year since new, but only 9,000 on the clock. Part of a collection since new, the owner also has a couple of lovely Bentleys, a McLaren 12C, a Range Rover and a couple of other toys.

Here it is after a weekend of detailing treatment from me...











Amazing car, sounds glorious! :argie::argie:


----------



## mike13

*93 Eunos*

Roll on summer


----------



## Slammedorion

My Orion zetec turbo... Had a 4 year resto...
Come back out in 2011...


----------



## Alex_225

There are some amazing cars in this thread, kept me and my mate entertained on our lunch break going through all the pics.

I guess I can offer an update as I do have a couple of other Renaults which are low mileage being kept mint.

I have my RenaultSport Twingo 133 Gordini, bought it new in 2010 and it's only done about 1,200 miles. Wasn't the plan but it's one of 200 so probably the lowest mileage example on the road.




























Removed the OEM wheels and keep them stored as prefer these...



















More recently replaced my Clio 172 with this, a 2005 RenaultSport Megane 225 Trophy. The car had covered a little over 40k, has been serviced every 3-4k, been garaged and extremely well cared for.


----------



## Suberman

mike13 said:


> Roll on summer


Any more pictures of that Eunos?


----------



## Suberman

Lovely pair of Renaults there Alex! :thumb:


----------



## RICH2508

Following on from post #136, here's the car now it's back on the road with new set of wheels.


----------



## Suberman

Being the thread starter, i think it's only right that i show mine. 

2007 Impreza WRX STI Spec C with 21,000 km (13k miles). Owned since new and is meticulously cared for. Completely standard apart from an optional STI sports muffler and Prodrive stone deflectors.


----------



## j3ggo

2000 Lupo 15,000 miles full Volkswagen service history


----------



## chrisATR

Not a 100% mint, but it came a long way in 3 months... Bear in mind this had zero paintwork repaired, just cleaned and polished.

From this










to this


----------



## boromfccup

*my evo x rs*

2008 evo x rs 32k


----------



## Suberman

chrisATR said:


> Not a 100% mint, but it came a long way in 3 months... Bear in mind this had zero paintwork repaired, just cleaned and polished.
> 
> From this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this


That's quite an amazing turnaround!! :doublesho


----------



## funkysi

My 23 year old 300zx Twin Turbo manual. It's done 72k. I've had it for a decade and it only gets driven in dry summer months. Never in the winter and never in the wet. Doesn't seem to have a patch on a lot of the super clean vehicles in this thread!


----------



## adamvr619

funkysi said:


> My 23 year old 300zx Twin Turbo manual. It's done 72k. I've had it for a decade and it only gets driven in dry summer months. Never in the winter and never in the wet. Doesn't seem to have a patch on a lot of the super clean vehicles in this thread!


Stunning mTe


----------



## ibiza55

Two awesome cars there, tough choice, think I favour the ford sorry


----------



## murkeywaters

Summer bump for a great thread... gotta be lots of garaged minters coming out now..


----------



## StevieR32

RICH2508 said:


> Had this for 25yrs, totally original - just got it out of the garage today for the first time in 14 years now plan to get it back on the road.


Saw this in the VW Driver mag this month, cracking wee motor looks good. Good write up there too.


----------



## Celica steve

My 1985 Toyota Celica Supra, 80,000 on the clock. I use it as an everyday car alternating between my 1989 Toyota Celica GT.


----------



## Tuddie

Keep em coming guys some fantastic examples on here.


----------



## ibiza55

Don't want to rain on any ones parade here, I too have a 59 plate with 12,000 miles, full service history, but that means not alot. Most service history on low mileage cars means, a few checks, change the oil and filter, job done. Where as a higher milage car, is more likely to have had brake fluid changed, coolant change etc, etc.


----------



## shuggett

This is a lovely example of a low mileage original car I had a while ago !

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=292723

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=298482&highlight=shuggett

Steve


----------



## calmac

mines not to spectacular at 55k on a 56 plate. on the other hand my dads series 1 rs turbo is mint with just 16k on the clock !


----------



## Mini devil

My 1982 mini! Good condition for 32 year old! With just 48k on the clock and only the 4th owner from new :thumb: does now need the rust attending too.


----------



## Suberman

shuggett said:


> This is a lovely example of a low mileage original car I had a while ago !
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=292723
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=298482&highlight=shuggett
> 
> Steve


That is a spectacular example! :thumb:

After 24 years, I would think the tyres would give an invigorating driving experience in the wet. :lol:

Errol


----------



## FuryRS

Celica steve said:


> My 1985 Toyota Celica Supra, 80,000 on the clock. I use it as an everyday car alternating between my 1989 Toyota Celica GT.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Supra:thumb:, a real blast from the past for me.
> An old flame of mine bought one of these back in 1987, it was just under 2yrs old if I remember right ('C' plate) and exactly the same colour combination too with lovely blue velour seats:lol: and a manual gearbox. I used to be lucky enough to drive it most of the time because she preferred to drive my black 1983 Capri 2.0s.
> I think they still look good even today, haven't seen one on the road for donkey's years...


----------



## georgecabs

my pride and joy, 944 s2


----------



## Benjy911

My dad's Fiat is pretty clean having lived in Malta until last year and very low mileage on 25k.














































On slightly higher mileage my Uncle's lovely P5B which he has had since 1975 and now on about 110k miles.


----------



## S3LDM

Here is my 2007 Hawke STI with 40k one of only 25 UK STI's in white, I have owned it 5 years and covered 10k


----------



## ibiza55

I'd be surprised if fiat didn't want your car for their museum, it looks pristine.


----------



## STU3YP

Sold it last year but was a 53 plate with just under 40k on the clock. Click to see the actual image size


----------



## simon_punto

My mk1 punto elx, 70,000 miles, just away to turn 20 years old, totally original, one owner from new before me, garaged all it's life.


----------



## damien.wrl

My 35k mile un restored 88. mk2

























































And my newish daily un restored 40k mile 88 318i, lots of brown velour, so bad it's good


----------



## angel1449

heres my subaru, ten years old and 60k


----------



## Smithyithy

My second Glanza that I had last year was pretty mint, it was imported from Japan about 5 years ago if I remember, and owned by a soldier so was barely used. For a 15 year old car it was in stunning condition.




























Ignore the missing centre caps, I was having new ones made up on a 3D printer 



















Likewise with the missing seat lever (bottom of the photo), it was a bit worn so I had new one made up



















Aftermarket boost gauge and gear knob - subtle modifications at least. The stereo had been relocated to where the ashtray / lighter used to be, and the double-DIN slot was to be filled with a carbon fibre panel.



















Great car, I do miss it at times.

Secondly, my sister's first car that we got her early this year. I was already a very clean, low mileage example (save for a dent on the OSR arch), but we did a quick clean on it when she brought it home.

If I recall, all I did was a prewash / foam / 2BM then a once-over with PB Black Hole (still one of my favourite products), while my sister did the trim with some 99p black trim restorer, glass with some leftover AG Glass Polish, tyres with Meg's Endurance. It still looks good now to be honest, though she doesn't clean it very often..


----------



## Sutty 90

simon_punto said:


> My mk1 punto elx, 70,000 miles, just away to turn 20 years old, totally original, one owner from new before me, garaged all it's life.


Fantastic example, shame you had to let it go. I try to keep my little 10 year old Mk2b in the best condition I can. Nice work mate 

Sutty.


----------



## simon_punto

I haven't sold it. Only bought it 3 weeks ago. I'll never sell it


----------



## Sutty 90

simon_punto said:


> I haven't sold it. Only bought it 3 weeks ago. I'll never sell it


Oh right, I've got the wrong end of the stick. I thought you had sold it and these were of it in the showroom the last time you saw it for some reason. Nice buy then she's a beaut!

Sutty.


----------



## woz_106

Here is my '94 mr2 turbo with 100k on


----------



## 4d_dc2

So this 'low mileage fully restored minters' thread turned into show me your average car thread.
Fun.


----------



## Damien89

4d_dc2 said:


> So this 'low mileage fully restored minters' thread turned into show me your average car thread.
> Fun.


Funny ha. I tought low mileage fully restored minters meant old cars with x amount of miles (20+ years with less than 20000ish miles)


----------



## LSpec

4d_dc2 said:


> So this 'low mileage fully restored minters' thread turned into show me your average car thread.
> Fun.


which car posted do you think applies for the title of the thread? because I was going to post my mitsubishi 94 with 45K km.


----------



## m500dpp

Not special compared to some, but it's my daughters first car and it was a chance find - the guy we sold my daughter's horse to runs our local garage and found it for us. It's '96 so 18 years old and covered just 34000 miles from new!










Not exactly a minter, but a great runner and ideal for a first car, perhaps I should mention we paid £100 for it!

It had been standing 6 months but started immediately with a new battery, and went through the MOT, but only after an indicator bulb was replaced!

We spent around £600 on it, replacing Cam belt/water pump, drive belts tyres etc as a precaution given how long it was standing, now it's great little car!


----------



## Andy-P

m500dpp said:


> Not special compared to some, but it's my daughters first car and it was a chance find - the guy we sold my daughter's horse to runs our local garage and found it for us. It's '96 so 18 years old and covered just 34000 miles from new!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly a minter, but a great runner and ideal for a first car, perhaps I should mention we paid £100 for it!
> 
> It had been standing 6 months but started immediately with a new battery, and went through the MOT, but only after an indicator bulb was replaced!
> 
> We spent around £600 on it, replacing Cam belt/water pump, drive belts tyres etc as a precaution given how long it was standing, now it's great little car!


Nice find......


----------



## Patch234

Here's mine. The Iconic Porsche 944 Turbo (SE). 1990.

97,000 miles in 25 years, around 3800 per year.

Due a mop, engine clean and thorough going over in a few months - when Spring arrives. Until then, back in the garage on a trickle charger - show plates on car atm.


----------



## Serious Performance

I'll join in with this... A bit late admittedly but some amazing cars on this thread!

My early example 1995 R33 GTR V-Spec. Owned 12 years. Was a track toy in Japan before I owned it but very well maintained and surprisingly all original paint even now. 57'000k (37'000 when I got it and due to work and other stuff about 2000 miles in the last 5 years).



 



And one extra to show off the Midnight Purple :thumb:


Cheers .


----------



## Clancy

Midnight purple :argie::argie::argie: beautiful car mate


----------



## Tuddie

Wow that R33 is gorgeous.


----------



## Serious Performance

Added one extra to show the pearl off a bit


----------



## 500tie

My 1997 Volvo V70 has just done 89,000 so about 5000 miles a year average, it needs a really good polish in the summer but other than that it in pretty good shape


----------



## adamvr619

500tie said:


> My 1997 Volvo V70 has just done 89,000 so about 5000 miles a year average, it needs a really good polish in the summer but other than that it in pretty good shape


so not reallyhigh mileage then


----------



## markbigears

My TVR S series 1991 - 18,500 miles on the clock,
all original as it left good old Blackpool! 
(where TVR production came out of, since closed)


----------



## 500tie

adamvr619 said:


> so not reallyhigh mileage then


No and seeing as it's a low mileage thread why would I try to say it had high mileage?


----------



## stumpy90

markbigears said:


> My TVR S series 1991 - 18,500 miles on the clock,
> all original as it left good old Blackpool!
> (where TVR production came out of, since closed)
> 
> View attachment 40674


Wow that's a little gem!!


----------



## lingus75

My 997 Turbo. Bought April 2013 with 2700 on the clock!! Now at the dizzy heights of 6800 as dont get to drive it much 





My old E36 Evo. God I miss that car, I have actually dreamt about it since I sold it 8 or so years ago! Only had 37k on the clock when I bought it. I wonder where it is?????


----------



## footfistart

Here is my old neighbours faded Corsa. Had since new. Bought in 1998 it only covered 35,000 miles. Got full book of stamps too. I have a bit of tlc which I think makes it count to be in here.

Before.










Washed.










Finished.


----------



## veb

Lingus 75 love the Porsche, i have Cobalt Blue, with 24000 early 2006 car, mine is MINT!! love yours too:thumb:


----------



## squiretolley

footfistart said:


> Here is my old neighbours faded Corsa. Had since new. Bought in 1998 it only covered 35,000 miles. Got full book of stamps too. I have a bit of tlc which I think makes it count to be in here.
> 
> Before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished.


Great turnaround! Now for the wheel arch trim


----------



## M400BHP

My Restored S1 RS Turbo


----------



## M400BHP




----------



## evobaz

^^^ that's stunning. Love S1 RST's. Had a mint S2 myself many moons ago but would love a nice S1.


----------



## zippo

CrispyL said:


> My Corrado VR6, 1995 and just touched 67K miles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my new BBS RS301's, 20 years old and have covered 0 miles, never been on a car and the valves are still shrink wrapped to the packing.


Any of the VW lads know the name of the cars colour please 
Daz


----------



## ardenvxr

That is insanely clean underneath!


----------



## evobaz

zippo said:


> Any of the VW lads know the name of the cars colour please
> Daz


dark burgundy pearl rings a bell.


----------



## zippo

evobaz said:


> dark burgundy pearl rings a bell.


Cheers mate I appreciate the reply :thumb::thumb:
Daz


----------



## scoobyboy1

Thought the Corrado was Mulberry purple??? Sure thats what my brothers purple Corrado was!!! Best colour by far, and they did the mk3 Golf VR6 in that colour too which looked nice!!!


----------



## zippo

Was the colour just for the high-end VW's VR6 GTI G60 etc or could the lesser models be upgraded with it Thanks for the info so far lads, its appreciated
Daz


----------



## fatttty

My restored Ford Racing Puma 1 of 500. Not exactly low mileage its done 91k buts 15 years old so works out to be just over 6k a year.









Alex


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Mine isn't restored because it's still newish (3yrs old in July this year.)

2012 MK6 - Volkswagen Golf Match
1.4 *TSI* (122)
3dr in Solid Black
Currently on 24,600 miles.


----------



## [email protected]

Patch234 said:


> Here's mine. The Iconic Porsche 944 Turbo (SE). 1990.
> 
> 97,000 miles in 25 years, around 3800 per year.
> 
> Due a mop, engine clean and thorough going over in a few months - when Spring arrives. Until then, back in the garage on a trickle charger - show plates on car atm.


Spiderman, right?


----------



## clougher95

My MK1 Fiesta 1.1L - completely standard and only 37'500 miles from new, so around 1'250 miles a year! Family owned from new, and only 500 miles in the past 7 years 
Very rare combination of metallic Cosmos blue and brown dogtooth interior - with any luck I'll be competing in the novice class at the Ford Fair concours on the weekend (providing I can get the indicators working so I can drive down!)


----------



## Starburst

evobaz said:


> dark burgundy pearl rings a bell.


I always thought it was Mulberry or Blackberry pearl? Well I never, you learn something new everyday. They also did the Golf VR6 Highline in this colour.

Best colour imo.


----------



## Ric

Before:

Tatty Red, Awful wheels, leaking roof.

Build thread on here, around 80k miles not bad for a 1994.










After:


----------



## chefy

Here is one of my 1996 XJS Celebration, just over 92,000 miles = about 4800 on average per year - BUT, I've only done about 3000 miles in the 20 months I've had it. 
This was at Thirlestane show a couple of months ago, just had the wheels diamond cut refurbed a couple of weeks before.


Here is my other car, a 1991 E30 318is, just turned 90,000 miles, I've only had it a year, and am the second owner.
Pics taken after I had bought it and spent many hours on the paint.
Although, time has taken its toll, and a few rust patches appeared around the arches and sills, and is currently in for a full respray.


----------



## spursfan

Ric said:


> Before:


Now that is stunning, beautiful looking car and that grey really suits it

Kev


----------



## preecematt

That supra is amazing. I think I'm in love.


----------



## should_do_more

Your best mod was changing that iffy numberplate!!


----------



## evobaz

should_do_more said:


> Your best mod was changing that iffy numberplate!!


K155 FNY, I spotted that too.


----------



## Ric

should_do_more said:


> Your best mod was changing that iffy numberplate!!





evobaz said:


> K155 FNY, I spotted that too.


Don't worry, the previous owner retained it, thank god


----------



## Shug

1973, 34k miles.


----------



## JMorty

Ric said:


> After:


Porn.


----------



## mechrepairs

Photo doesn't do it justice.

13k miles











Carl


----------



## SR06

Hi.

A small collection of my "top finds" over the years.

Volkswagen Golf R.
2010
2700 miles in 3 years.
Owned by a Minister



Volkswagen Golf Mk2 G60 Syncro.
1991
41,000 miles in 15 years.



Volkswagen Golf Rallye
1991
60,000 miles in 15 years.



Citroen Saxo VTS.
2003.
27000 miles in 10 years.
1 lady owner.



SEAT Leon Cupar R.
2005
21,000 miles in 6 years.



Peugeot 206 GTI 180.
2004
19,000 miles in 8 years.


----------



## GSD

I had a Golf the same year and colour as you're I think it was Tornado red,I've never known a paint that shined so much with just about any wax I put on it.


----------



## AlexST500

My '69 Chevelle SS396. 900 miles on nut and bolt, concourse restoration.

Genuine, historically documented Super Sport restored to factory specification:


----------



## GaryxG

Bit of a cheat here, as I no longer own the car, but only sold it a month ago after 3 years of ownership.

It's a 2001, which I bought in 2012 with 36k miles on it. I used it as a daily driver, and sold it at 51k miles.

Sold it because it was just too nice to use every day.


----------



## Alex_225

Well I guess this fits the bill, my 2007 CLS63 with just under 17,500 miles on the clock.


----------



## Alfa male

My Alfa GTV V6, I've done a restoration thread on here but here's the end result. When I say end there's always something to be done on an Alfa.


----------



## GSD

Certainly got style the Italians.


----------



## Alex_225

Great interior on that GTV!


----------

